# carping / camping



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

hi!

I am looking for campground recommendations for the coming weekend that meets the following criteria:

- camping fairly close to the water
- showers (wife insists...)
- nice carp population
- within 90 minutes from Columbus

I suppose Alum would meet these but I try to avoid alum on weekends.

thanks!
greg


----------



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

Try Buck creek state park. I have had good luck on the main lake near the camp grounds. They have camp sites right on the water.
http://parks.ohiodnr.gov/buckcreek
Good Luck
Andy


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

thank you Andy! I have not been there yet and it looks like a nice place. Thank you again!
greg


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

The Ohio river at Eagle Creek Campground!!!


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

OMG! How is going good man! Ak, it has been years! I am not on this forum that much anymore, how are you doing?

Thanks so much for responding!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm doing alright dude... I'm not on here as much as I would like to either... But I'm still around! LOL

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

